# Thank You Letters



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

Do you send out end of season Thank You Letters? Residential and Commercial accounts?

I was curious, I would like to include a short but sweet and to the point, Thank You note in my last bills for snow plowing. Any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I did it last month after 2 months of big storm after big storm. I wasn't able to get the routes done as fast as I'd have liked and thanked them for their patients during those times. Also stated I'd be making improvements for next season in order to speed things up.

In a general letter, I'd thank them for their patronage and that you look forward to serving them again next season. If you do seasonal accounts, it might be a good way to get them to re-sign early.


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

I am trying to come up with a thank you card too. I also thought about a discount coupon for next years plowing. I was thinking like a $10.00 off coupon good for 1 plowing next year, up to a 6 inch storm.
I have some pretty good customers, quick paying, and would like to keep them for next year too. I wont offer them to my slow paying customers, i have one that owes almost $1000.00.

Any other good ideas for good customer relations??
Mark K


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Each of my final bills had a personalized message at the end,so each was different but basicly i stated my appreciation for timely payments(luckily ALL my cutomers!),also it was a pleasure working with them and 1 or 2 apologys for light property damage that i have since fixed at no cost.

One of my private roads is a little up in the air,half the homeowners were thrilled but the other half insisted on trying another guy before me and now thanks to the hard winter and excessive cost,they feel they should give this other guy a try ,so i asked those whom i new were happy if they would just put a good word in for me with the others,i guess we will see.


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

We always send out an end-of-season thank you letter. Since our accounts are seasonal, we don't have a final bill to send, so I just send the letter. I thank them for their business, give a little bit of information about the season (notable storms, etc.), mention what improvements we have lined up for next season, and let them know when to watch their mailboxes for next season's contract. This is for our residential customers. For our commercial customers, I hand-deliver the thank-you along with a small gift basket and make sure I have the correct contact information -- some of the fast food and convenience store places turn over managers really fast, so it can be hard to keep up with the changes. Periodically throughout the summer we will drive our route and look for any "For Sale" signs on our customers' homes. Then I make a note of the realtor, and contact them to let them know we have been doing the snow removal for that property, and they are always agreeable to help us get in touch with the new owner when the property sells.


----------



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

*Great replies!!!!*

Since starting this thread, I have also included my regular per trip customers to my list for Thank You letters.

Yes, I too have some very late paying customers and not sure how to word their letters.

I was able to keep up to the storms and with the customers I have and was lucky as I had no complaints to any property damage.

Coupons and tell your friends about me are Great Ideas, Thanks, keep them coming.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Since we are the only Mag chloride dealer in the area, I like to include a questionnaire on how we did with our likely last billing. I emphasize mag, but include a couple questions on plowing. I also ask if they would mind me using them as a reference. I get some real insight, specially with the contracts I don't personally do. So far, we have not lost a customer in 10 years. We have dropped a few, but we have not lost any for price or service.
I also include a stamped pre-addressed envelope for them to return the questionnaire. email if you'd like a copy of what we send out.
[email protected]


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

Here is what I am sending out this year.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

We always send them out at the end of the season, and at the holidays they all get cards. Just our little way of letting them know we care

Rick


----------

